# How to inject subcutaneous?



## Livebig14 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey guys.  Im going to be adding in some GHRP-6 alongside my test and dbol cycle.  Just wondering how and where you guys inject subcutaneous?  Im planning on using 30 gauge 1/2 inch pins to do this.  Are these good?  Some say you need to angle the needle 45 degrees for Sub Q, is this necessary or can I just go 90 degrees because the pin is only 1/2 inch long?  Also, can I inject into the side of my torso for every injection, or do I need to switch where I inject each time?  thanks guys


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 5, 2011)

I have 29g 1/2" 1ml slin pins. I go an inch to the right or left of my belly button. I kinda grab to the outside of where I'm going to pin and pinch it. I go in at 90 degrees. That's always worked for me.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 7, 2011)

Its just like injecting insulin,  search youtube for 'how to inject insulin'.

Also you can inject it IM.


----------



## Peyot (Jul 7, 2011)

I was told these are best:

30g 5/16 1cc syringes slin pins

I ordered 100 for under 15 bucks.

There are a number of sites on your body which are recommended for SQ shots. Do a search on the Web for this chart.


----------



## cutright (Jul 7, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I have 29g 1/2" 1ml slin pins. I go an inch to the right or left of my belly button. I kinda grab to the outside of where I'm going to pin and pinch it. I go in at 90 degrees. That's always worked for me.



This is what I do too^^^^


----------



## s2h (Jul 9, 2011)

your pins are fine.just pince some fat/skin in your ab region and inject.


----------



## dsl (Jul 9, 2011)

I constantly see patients at work injecting insulin in the same spots day after day with no problems. And just pinch a little fat on your torso that is easy for you to reach and inject. It's way easier than an IM shot.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 10, 2011)

thanks guys


----------

